# Pregnant Ferret?



## Lady Minger (Apr 29, 2013)

Me and my partner think his ferret is pregnant.
She is showing signs like nesting, sleeping more than usual, her fur is starting to thin around her legs and she is looking a little big.
( we will be taking her to the vets )

If she is what is best for them?
And can we help her in any way?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how old is the said ferret, has she been caged with an entire male??? if she has then yes she WILL be pregnant.


----------

